# Which private medical insurance?



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi, I also have to apply for a private medical insurance. Can you recommend one? I am looking for a comprehensive insurance which covers teeth as well.
How is the application process and the duration of it? Prices?
Many Thx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lukas said:


> Hi, I also have to apply for a private medical insurance. Can you recommend one? I am looking for a comprehensive insurance which covers teeth as well.
> How is the application process and the duration of it? Prices?
> Many Thx




You will find that most expat in Egypt have their medical insurance provided by the employer... and of course there is Bupa... click on the Bupa link here on the expatforum.

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I have heard PPP is good, never used it tho. I have DAN divers insurance, which covers other medical stuff too. I still have dental insurance from my dentist in UK which covers emergency treatment.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Helen I tried BUPA and they wanted over $6500.00 a year , so that is too much .I will be looking for one too , for me and my wife and depends on how many kids we will have 1 or 2 .
Can you please let me know if you find someone.
Mine is a bit hard since I am 61 years old my wife is 43 .
Regards
Samer


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Medical treatment here is not that expensive for residents, you may find an insurance policy here which does not include repatriation and is therefore cheaper. It may be cheaper just to pay for dental treatment too. 
I have a aquaintance here who, apart from her diving and freediving life also sells insurance. I know a few people who have bought thru her, but I don't know any more. If I can get in touch with her I can pm you her email. Problem is I lost my phone with half my numbers on it, the ones that didn't fit on the sim, so I can't just phone her.


----------



## lukas (Oct 17, 2010)

Helen Ellis said:


> Medical treatment here is not that expensive for residents, you may find an insurance policy here which does not include repatriation and is therefore cheaper. It may be cheaper just to pay for dental treatment too.
> I have a aquaintance here who, apart from her diving and freediving life also sells insurance. I know a few people who have bought thru her, but I don't know any more. If I can get in touch with her I can pm you her email. Problem is I lost my phone with half my numbers on it, the ones that didn't fit on the sim, so I can't just phone her.


Hi Helen, that would be great. Thx


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Helen you are a great help , Thank you very much .We all need medical and need an honest person to deal with .I got ripped off so many times here in Lebanon where I paid on the first time over $1800.00 and the second time was $650.00 and it was too late , You can complain but to who , To the Gods they will hear you , No body does anything here , even if the Government rips you off and they do many times overcharged and the employee takes the money to himself and denies later on that he did even when you have a receipt ,where the original shows that amount and his copies shows less money . Lebanon is the crook land of the world hahahaaaaaaaaaa.
Thats why i hate dealing with Arabs , had a bad experience so I don't buy from them or sell them , And in Egypt I will have to do as all of you does or part of you is haggle on prices . My friend told me when he lived in Egypt the guy at one store asked him for 100 pines then he told him no I will pay only 10 pounds then the guy told him MBROUK it is yours .
I know what i will be expecting when i move there but I am read for it.
Thanks Again and God Bless
Samer


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Helen please PM me if you get her info so I can contact her and get information .
Regards
Samer


----------

